# Tổng hợp hơn 99+ Bàn thờ treo tường thông minh cho chung cư



## thieugau1 (20 Tháng năm 2020)

* Cùng Tủ Thờ Việt tham khảo các mẫu bàn thờ treo tường thông minh dành cho chung cư. Và tham khảo cách tra kích thước bàn thờ chuẩn lỗ ban, hợp phong thủy, vượng tài lộc cho gia chủ qua bài viết sau đây.*
* Tổng hợp hơn 99+ Bàn thờ treo tường thông minh cho chung cư*
Để có không gian thờ đẹp nhưng diện tích phòng thờ hẹp hoặc tiết kiệm diện tích thì *bàn thờ treo tường thông minh* là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất. Tủ Thờ Việt là đơn vị chuyên sản xuất các mẫu *bàn thờ treo tường đẹp*, bàn thờ, tủ thờ với chất lượng 100% gỗ tự nhiên, bền không bén gỗ rác được sơn cẩn thận.


Nhìn chung những mẫu *bàn thờ treo tường thông minh* hiện nay có giá thành khá rẻ phù hợp với nhu cầu tài chính của đa số người dân. Chỉ từ 2.000.000đ – 5.000.000đ bạn có thể sắm cho gia đình mọt mẫu bàn thờ treo tường đẹp. Nhưng hiện nay để hạ giá thành sản phẩm nên trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm trôi nổi không rõ nguồn gốc của gỗ. Khi sản phẩm đã sơn lên thì không thể biết được chính xác loại gỗ và chất lượng gỗ. Chính vì vậy khuyên quý khách nên kiểm tra mộc kỹ trước khi sơn để đảm bảo quyền lợi của quý khách hàng. Để tìm mua được sản phẩm chất lượng hãy tìm tới những địa chỉ uy tín.
* Cách tra kích thước bàn thờ treo tường theo thước Lỗ Ban*
+ Kích thước bàn thờ treo tường Sâu 480 mm (Hỷ Sự) x Rộng 810 mm (Tài Vượng)
+ Kích thước bàn thờ treo tường Sâu 480 mm (Hỷ sự) x Rộng 880 mm (Tiến Bảo)
+ Kích thước bàn thờ treo tường Sâu 495mm (Tài Vượng) x Rộng 950 mm (Tài Vượng)
+ Kích thước bàn thờ treo tường Sâu 560 mm (Tài Vượng) x Rộng 950 mm (Tài Vượng)
+ Kích thước bàn thờ treo tường Sâu 610 mm (Tài Lộc) x Rộng 1070mm (Quý Tử)
Nếu bạn có nhu cầu mua những mẫu *bàn thờ*, bàn thờ treo cùng,….Hay các sản phẩm nội thất phòng thờ hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi.
Thông tin tư vấn vui òng liên hệ:
Địa chỉ: Số 2 Nguyễn Khuyến, Văn Quán, Hà Đông (Đối diện chung cư 103)
Điện thoại : 098.6666.242–097.551.6686


----------

